# Keep your tortoise from flipping over.



## tortoise007 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello!!! It doesn't matter what type of tort you have, if he is a she, or how old they are, but as long as you have a tort, you want to read this. 

All of us have walked into the room where we keep our tortoise(s) and found him/her flipped over stranded on their back... right? 

It scares us all silly, and we spend the next week watching them like a hawk until we are satisfied that they aren't going to flip again...right?

And during that week we also franticly search the web for anything that might tell us how to keep our torts from flipping over...right?

Well, here is where you are hopefully going to find something that might help with this problem!

I have 4 baby desert tortoises that just LOVE sunning their underside by climbing up and falling of their half log, pretending they are Spiderman and clawing their way up the corners of their enclosure resulting in flipping over and many other things also. Here are a few ideas I had on keeping your tortoise from flipping over: 






in these two you can see that instead of trying to keep the tortoises from climbing up the log I just helped them do it instead. all you have to do is just pile up some substrate around the log.I did the same with this burrow here:




here is both of them:




I also like to take out a little substrate around the corners. I found it discourages them from climbing up the corners. you can see it in this picture in the upper left hand corner:



One more thing to do is to put the water dish in the middle of the enclosure away from things they could flip over on so they don't land in it and drown. (see above)

(I'm secretly hoping this thread last a long time  )
anyone that has any other advice on how to keep your tortoises from flipping over PLEASE post. Thank you!God bless!


----------



## ascott (Mar 8, 2013)

You can also adhere a piece of pink rubber/eraser to the top of their shell, this will serve as a kick stand type aid....and will eventually wear off so no harm done to the tort....


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Mar 9, 2013)

Angela, by adhere, what do you mean? use a glue or a type of tape? I dont have this problem but for newbies id hate to see them slap some superglue and and eraser on their torts shell. when they should really be using a softer type of adhesive like food safe silicone or that good outdoor doule sided tape.


----------



## wellington (Mar 9, 2013)

You can also put a piece of wood across the corners, so they no longer are a corner.
Use a hide that has straight sides that they can't even attempt to climb.




SulcataSquirt said:


> Angela, by adhere, what do you mean? use a glue or a type of tape? I dont have this problem but for newbies id hate to see them slap some superglue and and eraser on their torts shell. when they should really be using a softer type of adhesive like food safe silicone or that good outdoor doule sided tape.



I totally agree with this. Some people will see this and use anything they think of too ge the eraser stuck onto the tort  Please explain in detail.


----------



## ascott (Mar 9, 2013)

Apologies, it really did not ever cross my mind the need to give that detail....

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21489

http://www.vivomed.co.uk/D1000_1175/Dermabond_ProPen.html

These are a couple of examples---a variety of safe adhesives are available....oh, and superglue ( just remember, a dab will do ya) has been used for closing of minor lacerations as well, for years...it was even used waaaaaay back in the old days on seaming back together internal organs----NOOOOWWWWW...please don't anyone go trying to glue your innards back together.....okay? 

I personally have used super glue a gazillion times on myself when I use to do alot of physical labor (digging trenches, roofing, fencing and such)....I have even used it repairing broken dental work---at the advise of dentist....lol, soooo, there are alot of safe items to use....all mentioned here will eventually wear off on its own (even superglue ).


one more thing to add....avoid the growth lines and target the center of the top scute as the best/most effective place for the adhesive....


----------



## tortoise007 (Mar 10, 2013)

cool thanks for the posts! that's a great idea


----------



## stinax182 (Mar 11, 2013)

i have a 10" water dish so i put a rock in the middle in case she flips.


----------



## Tortoise (Mar 11, 2013)

Good ideas
I found my hermanns were bad as small babies and one in particular that earned the name-Flipper.
They are much better now and I made sure my water was never too deep to drown in as my Flipper did end up in the water upside down a few times.(it did mean water drying out fast and constant replacing but was safer that way)
My adults rarely flip but once every now and again someone does something and gets flipped so always good to be thinking about.
Thanks


----------



## tortoise007 (Mar 11, 2013)

ascott said:


> Apologies, it really did not ever cross my mind the need to give that detail....
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=21489
> 
> ...





i'll bet just normal old Elmers glue-all glue would work. if it doesn't hurt kindergardener, it wont hurt a tortoise... probably


----------



## ascott (Mar 11, 2013)

> i'll bet just normal old Elmers glue-all glue would work. if it doesn't hurt kindergardener, it wont hurt a tortoise... probably



yup...that too, huh?


----------



## wallaceandtilly (Mar 12, 2013)

Aquarium picture backing paper around inside of tort table! Too slippy for them to climb on and looks great


----------



## tortoise007 (Mar 12, 2013)

so cute! I want a russian!


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Mar 12, 2013)

Great tips....not sure I will be gluing any erasers to my Eloise though lol


----------



## Instinct (Mar 12, 2013)

Awesome ideas!

I'll definitely put extra substrate over hides and logs once I upgrade Darwin to a larger habitat. He is a notorious flipper.


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (Mar 14, 2013)

One of my sullies is bound and intent on flipping over. Every day I have to right her. She is little now, so I really hope it is not a behavior that follows her as she gets bigger. I would be afraid to put an eraser on her because she is with the other sullies. They might try to take a bite.


----------



## tortoise007 (Mar 14, 2013)

stinax182 said:


> i have a 10" water dish so i put a rock in the middle in case she flips.



One of my babies just flipped over in the water dish about an hour ago 
I have no idea how... I just put a little rock in it so they can keep above water if they flip again (thanks for the idea stinax182).


----------

